# Ikan Koi > Kontes Koi >  Indonesia belum punya juri ZNA

## klbid

Ternyata negara sebesar Indonesia ini belum mempunyai juri ZNA. Dalam situs resminya ZNA tidak ada satupun nama dari Indonesia. Jadi aneh kalau ada yang menyebut atau embel-embel seseorang adalah calon juri ZNA atau kandidat juri ZNA. Karena dalam system juri hanya dikenal :
Local certified judgeAssistent certified judgeCertified judge
Berikut nama-nama juri ZNA :

Certified judge
------------------
Ronald Goforth (MKK)
Robert Finnegan (Northwest)

Assistant Certified judge
-----------------------------
Pong Shou-Choun (Yang-Mei)
Juan Chung-Chou (South Taiwan)
Joan Finnegan (Northwest)
Kuo Chung Yang (Taoyuan)
Ng Cheung-Fat (Hong Kong)
Chan Kwok-Keung (Hong Kong)
Lit Ying-Yeung (Hong Kong)
Alan S. Nementzik (Singapore)
Richard Tan K.H. (Singapore)
Dirk De Witte (Belgium)
Cheng Kwok-Kwai (Hong Kong)
Mike Harvey (South Africa)
Harry Beckx (South Africa)
Pang Hon-Seong (Singapore)
Kate McGill (AKA Bankstown)

Local Certified jugde
-------------------------
Alan Stein (SoCal)
Galen Hansen (SoCal)
Chai Taevanitcharoen (SoCal)
Don Kobashigawa (So Cal)
Vergil Hettick (SoCal)
Robert D. Johnson (MKK)
Pat Christensen (Northwest)
Larry Christensen (Northwest)
Chuck Poppe (Potomac)
Penny Patton (Potomac)
Arthur Lembke (MAKC)
James I? Reilly (MAKC)
Nicole H. Lembke (MAKC)
Robert I. Brudd (Northern Midwest)
Gerard McDonald (KSA Australia)
Kazuyo McDonald (KSA Australia)
Rudi Vanthielen (Belgium)
Rudi Van Den Broeck (Belgium)
Arimoto Adachi (Brazil)
Christine Woolger (South of England)
Heather Payne (South of England)
Friedrich Langer (KLAN Germany)
Louis Van Reusel (KLAN Germany)
Ng Yit Kok (Malaysia)
Dave Cheong Wai Mun (Malaysia)
Michael Lee (Malaysia)
Mohan Ghandi (Malaysia)
Chin Hai Loong (Malaysia)
Walter Golsteijn (NVN Holland)
Toen Feyen (NVN Holland)
Tony Price (NVN Holland)
Jan Van Der Kroon (NVN Holland)
Brian Welch (South Africa)
Rene Schoenmaker (South Africa)
Jerry Chan (Singapore)
Thomas Lim (Singapore)
Chung Chin-Chuan (Taoyuan)
Lee Yung-Hwal (Taoyuan)
Riot M.T. Chen (Taoyuan)
Chen Ching-Hui (Taichun)
Tsai Chin-San (Yangmei)
Leung Hong-Man (Guangdong)

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kempinskoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wagiman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Silent_Forest

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ericsan

Om klbid mungkin melihat data nya dari 
http://www.znaska.org/Docs/ZNA%20Judging%20Program.pdf 
tercetak februari 2009

Sepertinya data yg lbh lengkap ada di
http://zna.jp/eng/judge/judge.html

----------


## iyos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iyos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wagiman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wagiman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

weleh weleh
PEACE om om
namanya juga forum diskusi

om Robby , denger denger ZNA yg di serpong gak ada. ada nya yg di bandung. ( kalau salah mohon maap lagi )

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koilokal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rubbie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koilokal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koilokal

setuju sekali dengan om ajik..
mari kita jadikan forum yang tercinta ini sebagai *ajang silaturrahmi, ajang belajar dan berbagi ilmu*, 
*Hidup KOI-S*, gara2 koi-s saya ndak teguran sama istri, gara2x ngabisin taman kesayangannya untuk buat kolam, hehe.... trims :Peace:

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Abied

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

> Ah...mrbunta....gossip aja nih....coba klik disini...http://zna.jp/eng/chapters/index.html#
> Jakarta Chapter masih terdaftar di list.
> Nanti diomelin om Husen loh.


 wuaksssssssss. kalau gitu tak ke toko optic aja. udah rabun nih.

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## baruna02

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## baruna02

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yulius sesunan

> om-om semua,
> santai aja... rileks aja... 
> ngak perlu emosi... ngak perlu kebakaran jenggot... 
> Forum ini sbg ajang diskusi, yuk kita diskusi.
> Thread ini tidak ditujukan buat seseorang tetapi untuk semua orang. 
> 
> Sebuah analogi yaitu seseorang yang sudah menempuh study S1 akan memperoleh ijazah sarjana maka orang tsb berhak bergelar sarjana. Namun demikian bila seseorang belum mempunyai ijazah maka orang tsb tidak berhak menyandang gelar sarjana dibelakang namanya. Tentu saja tidak ada istilah gelar 'calon sarjana ekonomi 'atau 'kandidat sarjana ekonomi' karena dalam sistem pendidikan di Indonesia tidak dikenal gelar tsb. 
> Apakah boleh saya memakai gelar misal Risal mantovani,SE (sarjana ekonomi) kalau saya belum selesai S1 ?
> Apakah boleh saya memakai gelar misal Risal mantovani,SE kalau saya sarjana kedokteran (harusnya S.Ked) ?
> ...


Om klbid....FYI:
Kalo seseorang menempuh jenjang pendidikan S3 (Doktoral), dia berhak menyandang gelar Candidate Doctor sewaktu sedang menyusun Disertasi.
Sedangkan S.Ked (Sarjana Kedokteran) itu merupakan gelar sementara, karena stlh 2 tahun ikut program kerja praktek maka ybs baru berhak menyandang gelar Dokter.
Dulu sewaktu pendidikan Notaris msh diklasifikasikan sbg pendidikan profesi (skrg sdh menjadi S2) jg dikenal gelar CN atau Candidate Notaris

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## menkar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koilokal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

> Om Kilbid... *who are you?*


Om klbid..... Diteangan ku dulur tah !!! He he he.....

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ocin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ericsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

> Hmmmmh....rupanya penyakit nya masih belum sembuh juga....masih aja ngeyel dan asbun...


eh ocin... muncul lagi...
sampurasun... rampes...

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

